# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم دمج قسم فيض القلم ..!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

لقد تم دمج قسم فيض القلم مع المنتدى العام ...

واصبح فقط قسم المنتدى العام ..

ليبتعد المنتدى العام عن المنقول ..

وليصبح القسم اكثر نشاطاً ..

بحروف اقلامكم ..

وسوف يتنتظر المنتدى العام ..

نشاطكم المعهود .. بحروفكم ...

دمتم بكل خير ..

كل المودة

----------


## ليلاس

و عليكم السلام ,,,,


في نظري ان عند دمج القسمين مع بعض أصبحا أفضل و أكثر نشاطا ...



يعطيك العافية أخوي على ما قمت به لتطوير المنتدى

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الف شكر لك اخي عللمجهود

::

موفقينـ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جهود جباره تشكر عليها*
*موفقين*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الله يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة*
*وان شاء الله نشوف القسم العام وجميع الأقسام*
*في نشاط وحيوية مستمرة*
*ما ننحرم من جهودكم اخوي*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## ward roza <3

انا مثل ليلاس يجب عدم دمج القسمين لن يتميز المنقووول من قلم الاعضاء

ومشكوورين

----------


## دموع الوحدة

**
*دخلت ابحث عن القسم*
*" ارفع انزل هنا هناك*
*يمين يسار وينهوو اختفى "*
*أحزنني الدمج كثيرا*
*:(*
*رُبما لو دمج مع قسم الخواطر*
*لكان أهون*
*علي الصدمة*
*معظم المواضيع التي كانت تسكنه*
*هي* 
*خواطر اعضاء*
 :wacko: 
*لا اشعر بان مكانها في العام*
*و*
*العام لا يعطي الاعضاء*
*مجالا للموضوع بان يقرا*
*لكثرة مواضيعه*  
*ساعود عند افاقتي من الصدمة*  
*دموعهـ*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
أخي شبكة ....يعطيكم العافية على كل جهد ..وعساكم ع القوة ... 


وأنتم احبتي رواد فيض القلم(والقسم العام ككل) 
اصحاب الأقلام الرائعة .. 

ربما تكون وعكة ...بالنسبة لأقلامكم إن صح التعبير ...ولكن ..!! 
صدقوني لن تهضم حقوقكم...على العكس....سنحاول إبراز مواهبكم بشكل أكبر ..وسنعمل جاهدين لتخليد حرفكم... 
وإن كان العام متجدد المواضيع بكثرة ...بعون الله وتوفيقه سنرتقي به... 


وبالرغم من كون فيض القلم كان مختص بحبركم الخاص...بعيداً عن أجواء المكرر........إلا أنني كنت اشعر أن حرفكم يكمن في كهف .. لايرى النور..... 
أين الانصاف لقلمكم....!! 
أين رواد فيض القلم..!! 
ألا يستحق عطاءكم خيراً من ذلك...!! 

لم أكن أرى سوى مجموعة أحاسيس وابداعات تفتقر لمجرد الإطلال عليها .... 

تتعطش لمجرد كلمات تشجيعية ..قد تضيف للكاتب الكثير....تزرع بحبره حماساً لاينطفئ نوره... 

اتمنى ألا ينخمد حماسكم..... 

ورجائي أن تضيؤا القسم بضي أقلامكم..... 

كونوا بالقرب من هناك دوماً.... 

أخي شبكة ..بارك الله بجهودكم... 
موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## همس الصمت

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة على المجهود الطيب
وكما ذكرت دمعة
فإن الحقوق في فيض كانت مهضومه الى حد ما ..
نتمنى ان نرتقي أكثر بعطائنا لشبكتنا
وأن تخط أقلامنا كل ماهو جديد ومفيد ...
دمتم موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم كانت هناك كلماتنا ومشاعرنا ومانحس به في يومنا ..
لكن لانرى قلم يشكرناع ذلك ولايشجعنا ع المزيد من الكتابه الا القلة القليل ..
وبعد {دمج القسمين نتمنى نرى خطوط احرفكم وتميز كلماتكم 
كل الشكر اخي شبكة ع جهودك الرائعه
وربي يعطيك الف عاافيه
دمت متميز ..]

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أني برأي هيك بيكون هضم لأصحاب الأقلام 
كيف كذي  :huh: 
يعني أحين المنتدى العام المفروض لايحوي المنقول بتاتا
ورآيي من رأي دموع الوحده لو دمج مع فيض الخواطر 
إذا كان ذلك مايحويه من كتابات خاصه من أقلام الأعضاء 
فبرأي هذا هو الدمج المناسب
وليس مع القسم العام
لأن العام يحتوي كل مالاقسم له 
واتمنى قبول رايي المتواضع 
لأني لست من رودا لاذا ولاذاك :bigsmile:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*بشرى سارة يتم العمل الآن على ارجاع كافة مواضيع قسم فيض القلم ..*

* ليصبح قسم خاص كبقية اقسام المنتدى ..*

*سوف يتم وضع موضوع لمعرفة باقي التفاصيل ..*

*كل المودة*

----------

